# Potencia amplificador Skp Max 710x 700w rms



## Nadi0g (Feb 27, 2018)

Hola buen día, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una consulta 
Me compre una potencia amplificador skp max 710x 700w rms con una salida que no funciona, cómo era barata la compré igual. Cuando la desarmo me doy cuenta que le faltan varios transistores y así y todo se escucha igual, bajo y con distorsión pero se oye. Le faltan 5 Transistores y los mosfet los tiene pero no los he testeado.
El tema es que consigo los transistores en Mercadolibre y ahí es dónde tengo el problema, los transistores son 2 pares 2 Njw0302g y 2 Njw0281g pero la potencia no los tenía puestos entonces no se cómo van instalados, tengo el otro canal sano y ahí si están puestos, pero quiero asesorarme en como irán antes de meter la pata. Espero haber sido claro. Desde ya mucha gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2018)

Vas a tener que copiarte del diagrama del otro canal


----------



## Nadi0g (Feb 27, 2018)

Si eso pensaba, pero cómo es la primera vez que voy a reparar algo así. Me preguntaba si es simétrico al otro canal o al revés? 
He intentado buscar el manual pero nada che


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2018)

Fijate en el otro, cual transistor va conectado al positivo y cual va conectado al negativo 

No te fijes en la simetría óptica, física , visual

Saludos !!


----------



## Nadi0g (Feb 27, 2018)

Igual no me refería cuál va al positivo y cuál al negativo, eso lo doy por hecho. 
Lo que tengo duda es si van los pares ordenados tal cuál el otro canal? o es que en el canal roto, no irán distintos?
Eso es lo que no se. Y mil disculpas por mi ignorancia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2018)

Vamos de nuevo , el amplificador se alimenta con dos tensiones que vienen desde la fuente chopper (que también tiene transistores y un transformador toroidal)

Esas dos tensiones serán algo así cómo +70V y -70V (éste es sólo un ejemplo)

Ahora deberás fijarte en el canal que si funciona, cual de los transistores lleva una de sus patitas conectada al +V  y cual tiene una de sus patitas conectada al -V. Y del mismo modo colocarás los nuevos !

Abrí los ojos , te estoy enseñando a que pienses y no copiar adivinando.

Saludos !


----------



## Nadi0g (Feb 27, 2018)

Entiendo perfectamente muchas gracias, el jueves me llegan los transistores


----------



## Nadi0g (Feb 27, 2018)

Claro uno de los modelos se conectan +V y el otro al -V ahí encuentro cómo van instalados. Mucha gracias
Igual seguro los estaré molestando de nuevo el fin de semana


----------



## Nadi0g (Feb 27, 2018)

Y la preguntonta ahora jajaja
Con el tester pruebo en el canal que si anda cuales son +V y -V ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2018)

Bien , todos tratamos de hacerla facil y copiar  . . .  pero es más piola ir aprendiendo tips que te permitan reparaciones mas elegantes.  Dale , consultá lo que necesites 

Si, con el tester medís eso *con cuidado* , y después desconectado y sin tensión seguís los caminos de cobre


----------



## Nadi0g (Feb 27, 2018)

Si sabes que buscando el reemplazo de unos de los transistores, vi por ahí que uno era + y el otro esactamente igual pero negativo, ahora entiendo a lo que vas, cuando lleguen y vaya a colocarlos te pregunto mas tips. La verdad me ayudaste un montón


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2018)

Uno de los transistores es PNP y el otro NPN 

De nada che , la idea sería copiar del otro canal pero eléctricamente hablando.

Saludos !


----------



## Nadi0g (Feb 27, 2018)

Dale querido, cuando los vaya a poner me vas a tener que volver a ayudar


----------



## Nadi0g (Feb 27, 2018)

Sos un Crack jajajaja


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 27, 2018)

Sep , cómo hay varias configuraciones de los transistores de salida (complementario , cuasi complementario , Sziklai) a priori no puedo decirte cual va a positivo y cual a negativo , tendrás que verificar en el otro canal.

En general cuando se queman los de salida , también podrian quemarse los excitadores , que son mas pequeños , seguramente estén del otro lado , y también alguna que otra resistencia . . .  a agarrar tester y medirlos


----------



## Nadi0g (Feb 27, 2018)

Sabes que se escucha ese canal, muy bajo y con descargas no se si es bueno o malo eso


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2018)

Nadi0g dijo:


> Sabes que se escucha ese canal, muy bajo y con descargas no se si es bueno o malo eso


Si existe algo dañado y continúas haciendo pruebas, seguramente lo vas a empeorar. 
Apaga el equipo y comienza a medir transistores fuera de la placa.


----------



## Nadi0g (Feb 27, 2018)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Si existe algo dañado y continúas haciendo pruebas, seguramente lo vas a empeorar.
> Apaga el equipo y comienza a medir transistores fuera de la placa.


Si si, ya está apagado y no sé enciende hasta que lleguen los respuestos 😁 y ahí los molesto de nuevo 😂😂


----------



## fededesalta (May 4, 2020)

Estaba siguiendo el hilo de la pregunta y las respuestas, pues tengo el mismo amplificador y suena muy bajo. Làstima que NadiOg no contesto mas si funciono o no....Si quedo peor, si lo dejo en la vereda o si exploto 🧨. Deberian terminar un tema los que comienzan a preguntar..


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 4, 2020)

Ya que levantaste el tema, comento que tengo una SKP MAX700 que me regalaron, el dueño anterior se cansó de reparar un canal y que vuelva a fallar (transistores falsos o vaya uno a saber qué).
Mi intuición me dijo: "tirá toda la parte de potencia y quedate con las protecciones, la fuente y la placa de entradas", eso hice y en algún momento le voy a implementar una clase D aprovechando lo que todavía sirve cuándo consiga el service manual (que ni me puse a buscar todavía).


----------



## ska_gatotw (May 10, 2020)

Vuelvo por acá porque el dueño anterior de la potencia que tengo me pasó un diagrama que puede servir para los que vengan por acá buscando info de estas potencias: 
El PDF tiene anotaciones que se leen cuándo pasa el cursor por encima, no sé quién las hizo.


----------

